

We're Headed For A Disaster Of Biblical Proportions - brandoncor
http://www.businessinsider.com/were-headed-for-a-disaster-of-biblical-proportions-2012-11?op=1

======
stephengillie
Articles like this ignore the reductions in birth rates in recent years. This
type of article makes me think less of businessinsider.

